# peake, kent narrows,tank,or plo for stripers!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

which 1 of these piers would be the best to go after some stripers . plan on using 3oz bucktails, crippled
alewive, crocs spoons, and deadly dick lures.:fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Your bait or lure of choice should be a function of where you are fishing . . . not the other way around. 

With that said, if fishing from land and you are throwing arties as opposed to live/real bait . . . I would with the Tank first, then the Narrows. The tides aren't right for the Narrows, but you should be able to get away with it at the Tank.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> peake, kent narrows,tank,or plo for stripers!!!


These are all bay spots ...For me it's would be a very hard sell to throw 3oz from shore .... 3oz is perfect at DE, OC and AI 


Drop a couple of oz 's and hit the narrows 
Your have a blast on lite tackle 




> The tides aren't right for the Narrows


 too funny


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Pack it up and head to the ocean...*



bigpapamd1 said:


> which 1 of these piers would be the best to go after some stripers . plan on using 3oz bucktails, crippled
> alewive, crocs spoons, and deadly dick lures.:fishing:


Great for Summer time fishing in the bay. Unleaa youe in boat, all those lures work great fishing the Atlantic surf whether it's IRI, OC inlet, etc...

Sandcrab


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Andre is right. 3oz is too heavy for those spots. Try a 1 oz jighead w/Gulp at the Narrows.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Andre said:


> These are all bay spots ...For me it's would be a very hard sell to throw 3oz from shore .... 3oz is perfect at DE, OC and AI
> 
> 
> Drop a couple of oz 's and hit the narrows
> ...



Andre, please explain for us KN rookies! Are you saing that the tide does'nt matter at KN? Some of the Experts on this board think differently... Let's make this an educational debate..


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't know what an "educational debate" means, but if your saying let's have a pissin' match in a nice way . . . I'm In!!!! 

Night time is the right time for the Narrows. IMHO, in the fall, 1 tide outfishes another. I was there last night, the tide was all screwed up, but I did manage a 21" fat healthy one REAL CLOSE to structure. They were not attacking the minnows like in weeks past, but sittin' tight to the pilings so they wouldn't burn energy fighting the current. All JMHO of course


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Educational Debate..*

Would mean that people (KN Vets)who have different views could express them, and people like me may actully learn something.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

fishbait said:


> Andre is right. 3oz is too heavy for those spots. Try a 1 oz jighead w/Gulp at the Narrows.



what type of GULP?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's my take on how time and tide affect the bite. 
1) Night time is the right time, because the lights of the bridge tend to attract baitfish, which in turn attracts larger predators like the Stripers. The line between light and dark projected down from the bridge creates an ambush point where fish can hide in the darker areas and pounce on prey in the light.
2) Stripers are migrating out of the bay to continue their lives in the ocean until they return to spawn (anadromous fish). A portion of the fish that come down the bay get funneled into the Narrows. Which is great for us because it concentrates them in one spot. But the current is also very strong at the Narrows. So, fish don't like to waste energy trying to fight an incoming tide. During the incoming tide, they like to hide close to structure which gives them a break from the current. They like to move on the outgoing current which helps carry them to the ocean. In the colder months, they get a little more lethargic. When the water gets really cold, I work my lure really slow on the bottom, because they are so lazy that they just want to pick up any easy meal.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> what type of GULP?


I like the white curly tail swimming minnow.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

so there is no news of stripers at PLO


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

So where'd you end up goin' fishing? Or are ya just waitin' on the reports to start rollin' in? FYI, it's ON FIRE in many places.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fingersandclaws said:


> So where'd you end up goin' fishing? Or are ya just waitin' on the reports to start rollin' in? FYI, it's ON FIRE in many places.


I gotta agree  
Bring them 3oz tails to the point at CHSP and work towards the inlet ... A few at 3R's but most in the Cape area ... Chppoers from 8 to 12 lbs and keeper stripers to 40" ... FYI our stripers must be 28" 
De bay has started to give up some nice fish too !


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

FB 
Well put ...But I have to disagree on the fact that rock will feed during the day and on a incoming tide ..I have caught keepers 1:00 pm on a incoming ...I post some pic last yr most were during the day

About the tide 
As long as the water is moving the fish will stage at key locations ambushing bait fish ..incoming and outgoing ...The only time the bite stops is during edd and flood tide ....Tiger woods and I was there saturday evening and we was on fish the whole time from 6 until the witches hour ..We caught the bottom of the incoming and half way thru the outgoing.....I p/u 18 dinks my largest just under 18 .

From my experience of playing the narrows 
I've p/u rocks[ keepers] during the day and night during incoming and outgoing tide.

The only problem during the day is boat traffic  

Tiger wood you need to call your uncle again and ask him for some more casting lessons


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

There's a pic in my gallery of a 17" rock caught during the day and on topwater 

For some unknow reason i'm having a rought time posting pic in my thread


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

uncle?




Andre said:


> FB
> Well put ...But I have to disagree on the fact that rock will feed during the day and on a incoming tide ..I have caught keepers 1:00 pm on a incoming ...I post some pic last yr most were during the day
> 
> About the tide
> ...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Andre said:


> Tiger wood you need to call your uncle again and ask him for some more casting lessons


LMAO! K, you ready for that knot tying lesson too?

Andre, you're right. Fish can be caught on any tide and at any time. Just trying to explain why I prefer the outgoing tide at night.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Did you take pictures!




fingersandclaws said:


> I don't know what an "educational debate" means, but if your saying let's have a pissin' match in a nice way . . . I'm In!!!!
> 
> Night time is the right time for the Narrows. IMHO, in the fall, 1 tide outfishes another. I was there last night, the tide was all screwed up, but I did manage a 21" fat healthy one REAL CLOSE to structure. They were not attacking the minnows like in weeks past, but sittin' tight to the pilings so they wouldn't burn energy fighting the current. All JMHO of course


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

There really are no tides in the Bay too strong for stripers...and the big ones are showing up now...not leaving. If you want the monsters, wait for a really rough day or night with the wind in your face and use cut bait. Still, your best bet would be the ocean.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

the biggest rocks i ahve seen come out of KN were during slack tide around 7pm(i didnt catch them). during the day, i got nothing using lures but saw a bait man catch his limit in an hour...fish are always there, just about what and when they feel like eating...

like how when nothing is going on at the coke and 1 person pulls out a 30+ incher...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Lipyourown said:


> There really are no tides in the Bay too strong for stripers...and the big ones are showing up now...not leaving. If you want the monsters, wait for a really rough day or night with the wind in your face and use cut bait. Still, your best bet would be the ocean.


I'm not so sure about that. I thought the stripers come into the bay during the spring run to spawn in freshwater, but they migrate out of the bay in the fall to live in the ocean. I may be wrong, but why would big ones be coming into the bay right now?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*why not Peake or Coke???*

if they are catching stripers at KN or Tank. both
Peake and Coke appears to me to be much deeper than KN.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I thought the stripers come into the bay during the spring run to spawn in freshwater, but they migrate out of the bay in the fall to live in the ocean. I may be wrong, but why would big ones be coming into the bay right now?


I have heard that this used to be a regular occurrence when the stocks of Menhaden were high. The marauding Stripers would turn up into the lower and middle areas of the bay and pillage as many of the Menhaden as they could then they would head back out. I fished with a guy back in the 90's who used to fish the causeway at PLO from Dec - Feb and regularly hit 40" Stripers.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

bigpapamd1 said:


> if they are catching stripers at KN or Tank. both
> Peake and Coke appears to me to be much deeper than KN.


I believe it is the nature of the structure. The bridge pilings provide a way for them to wait outside the moving current while facing it. When the bait gets near they ambush it. There probably are holes and pockets in the channels where this will occur in the coke/peake area but not many would be accessible from the pier. The coke may have some Striper schooling up in the lights. I have seen them as late as early November but the ones I caught were all rats. You could see them everywhere and they were all rats.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

```
if they are catching stripers at KN or Tank. both
Peake and Coke appears to me to be much deeper than KN.
__________________
```
The coke and the peake sits on sand bars 
the peake is the deepest ...give it a shot.... you have to play to win!!!!!!!!!!! 



You probally come better w/ 6&bait than throwing a lure


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

LOL! My knots are flawless... If you're referring to my snap off that wasn't caused by a knot... That's what I get for not getting my braid put on by a machine.



fishbait said:


> LMAO! K, you ready for that knot tying lesson too?
> 
> Andre, you're right. Fish can be caught on any tide and at any time. Just trying to explain why I prefer the outgoing tide at night.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> LOL! My knots are flawless... If you're referring to my snap off that wasn't caused by a knot... That's what I get for not getting my braid put on by a machine.


LMAO  ". . . not getting my braid put on by a machine."  LOL

No one's knots are flawless . . . that's the inherent nature of the knots . . . I get pretty darn close though, clinic begins at 7pm sharp, don't forget the chips and soda this time opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:

BTW, how would hand spooling your reel cause snap offs? Kinda curious about this one?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't thing i had enough tension on the line as it was going on... So it dug into itself...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

KN is 6-8 feet deep up to the first 50 bridge pilon.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

fishbait said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I thought the stripers come into the bay during the spring run to spawn in freshwater, but they migrate out of the bay in the fall to live in the ocean. I may be wrong, but why would big ones be coming into the bay right now?


Those spawners, for the most part, leave the bay in early summer and then return in the fall for a good feed before the winter. Some stay year round in the bay, most migrate north and others go south. It isn't an orderly migration. Right now, the charters are doing very well with stripers w/sea lice around PLO. If it weren't for Omega, that area would provide even more big ones for the shore angler. Some call it the fall trophy run.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> No one's knots are flawless . . . that's the inherent nature of the knots . . . I get pretty darn close though, clinic begins at 7pm sharp...


Oh, so you're the master now, eh? I don't see your knot tying tutorial in the Bible...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Oh, so you're the master now, eh? I don't see your knot tying tutorial in the Bible...


Like spot burning, I am not gonna burn my own knots. You guys and your bimini twist . . . wait till the bimini stack goes public opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I know you WBB boyz like everything designer (cars, clothes, watches, fishing gear) But a basic knot is all you need. I'm trying to catch fish not win PRETTY RIG CONTEST! LOL



fingersandclaws said:


> Like spot burning, I am not gonna burn my own knots. You guys and your bimini twist . . . wait till the bimini stack goes public opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> I know you WBB boyz like everything designer (cars, clothes, watches, fishing gear) But a basic knot is all you need. I'm trying to catch fish not win PRETTY RIG CONTEST! LOL


Hey, I don't know what you're talking about. I always tie the double-overhand knot for everything! And I fish with a Zebco 202 (double line pick-up pins and holds 200 yards of 130lb braid!) on an Ugly Stik ("it's rated for 2-24oz!!!")! :fishing:


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

kmw21230 said:


> I know you WBB boyz like everything designer (cars, clothes, watches, fishing gear) But a basic knot is all you need. I'm trying to catch fish not win PRETTY RIG CONTEST! LOL


Oh, here we go again.  I think, IMHO IIRC you own:

1. Ballistic
2. HDX
3. AFAW
4. Countless other goodies?

Come now, let's not play that game Mr. Yuppie


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Good One! Let's not forget the setup's you guys have... You guyz put us normal tackle ho's to shame.. Yuppie!!! Benz on the beach with a Yak on top is the ultimate sign of being a yuppie..

You guyz use 15 dollars designer Sting Silver's! LOL




fingersandclaws said:


> Oh, here we go again.  I think, IMHO IIRC you own:
> 
> 1. Ballistic
> 2. HDX
> ...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

one of my clients has a M6 with a yak on it...i'll se if i can sneak a pic..it funny....


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

> I know you WBB boyz


 Your a WBB RIGHT ? ....the psycos break up and now there's a split in the WBB'S opcorn:


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Andre said:


> Your a WBB RIGHT ? ....the psycos break up and now there's a split in the WBB'S opcorn:


The only split occurring in the WBB are the splits in the pants after they leave the Buffet 

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

cygnus-x1 said:


> The only split occurring in the WBB are the splits in the pants after they leave the Buffet
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:


I resemble that comment!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> The only split occurring in the WBB are the splits in the pants after they leave the Buffet
> 
> opcorn:opcorn:


I would have to say that French and AtlantaKing may be the most capable in this regard. And, I probably round out the number 3 position. Although, BivalveBill may give me a good run for my money.


----------

